# What's YOUR Holy Grail Vintage Chainsaw List?



## bulletpruf (May 15, 2017)

Fellas -

I have really enjoyed collecting chainsaws in Europe, but I'm curious to hear what y'all consider to be the Holy Grails of the chainsaw world. One, if you have it, that qualifies as the centerpiece of just about any collection.

Here are mine:

1. Solo Twin
2. Dolmar KMS-4
3. Jonsered XF
4. Stihl Contra S
5. Comet Diesel

Honorable mention - Stihl BLK 57/58, Jonsered El Raket XB, Stihl 090G (didn't want to put another 1106 series on the list), Jonsered 111, Dolmar 166, along with something from Husqvarna, Homelite, and Poulan.

Your turn!

Scott


----------



## happysaws (May 15, 2017)

McCulloch SP-125.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 15, 2017)

266
262
371 early 372


----------



## LonestarStihl (May 15, 2017)

Stihl 090
Stihl 090g
Stihl 041g


----------



## alexcagle (May 15, 2017)

Poulan 655BP


----------



## cpr (May 15, 2017)

Done and done. The rest are saws I "like."


----------



## Jacob J. (May 15, 2017)

Burnett "Wildcat" and Titan model 100 for me. I just got a Titan model E.


----------



## svk (May 15, 2017)

SP125
A big cube Homelite 
Mac 850
Husky L77 (I'm building one from a 65 soon)


----------



## rwoods (May 15, 2017)

Just two:, 118cc Dolmar and Stihl jet saw.




Ron


----------



## cbfarmall (May 15, 2017)

Remington Super 880, gear and direct drives. Super 990

Good luck finding even a handful of people who have these saws.

Chris B.


----------



## LonestarStihl (May 15, 2017)

I'll also add a Remington 754g military saw


----------



## sawfun (May 15, 2017)

cpr said:


> Done and done. The rest are saws I "like."
> 
> View attachment 579644
> View attachment 579645


Looks kinda the same as my two 101's.


----------



## rocketnorton (May 16, 2017)

husky 90


----------



## bulletpruf (May 16, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> husky 90



What about an E70? I see these for sale periodically. This one can be had for about $130 + shipping.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 16, 2017)

Just one - Wright C50G planetary drive.


----------



## happysaws (May 16, 2017)

cbfarmall said:


> Remington Super 880, gear and direct drives. Super 990
> 
> Good luck finding even a handful of people who have these saws.
> 
> Chris B.


A Remington Pro 88 would be nice too... but not as nice as the Super 880.


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 16, 2017)

happysaws said:


> A Remington Pro 88 would be nice too... but not as nice as the Super 880.


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 16, 2017)

The above came from a pile snagged by Mark H. Far top right corner.


----------



## happysaws (May 16, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> The above came from a pile snagged by Mark H. Far top right corner.


Did you get all of those?!?!?


----------



## grack (May 16, 2017)

Around 1999 or 2000 husqvarna made a few factory built 372 race saw's there's a vid on YouTube one of those.
Nib with a full wrap 288 lite with lowtop my favorites.
Alpina superpro 120
Dolmar 166 with full wrap.


----------



## rocketnorton (May 16, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> What about an E70? I see these for sale periodically. This one can be had for about $130 + shipping.
> View attachment 579738
> View attachment 579739
> View attachment 579740



where would it ship from? yours?
would still want a 90. been told more than once the 100 is better saw, tho.


----------



## happysaws (May 16, 2017)

grack said:


> Around 1999 or 2000 husqvarna made a few factory built 372 race saw's there's a vid on YouTube one of those...


Could you please post a link to this video? I can't find one.


----------



## bulletpruf (May 16, 2017)

grack said:


> Around 1999 or 2000 husqvarna made a few factory built 372 race saw's there's a vid on YouTube one of those.
> Nib with a full wrap 288 lite with lowtop my favorites.
> Alpina superpro 120
> Dolmar 166 with full wrap.



Alpina 120 would be sweet. I see 70's and periodically 90's, but have yet to run across a 120. I'll snag one if/when I find it.

Ditto on the Dolmar 166 - also looking but have yet to find one.


----------



## bulletpruf (May 16, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> where would it ship from? yours?
> would still want a 90. been told more than once the 100 is better saw, tho.



It's not mine. It's in Sweden. Understand these were made by Crescent for Husky.


----------



## Sepia (May 16, 2017)

happysaws said:


> Could you please post a link to this video? I can't find one.


----------



## RandyMac (May 16, 2017)




----------



## RandyMac (May 16, 2017)

Whoa!
Dammit, no edit button.
LoL!


----------



## rocketnorton (May 16, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> It's not mine. It's in Sweden. Understand these were made by Crescent for Husky.



makes it a lil less interesting to me. shippin would likely kill it for me in any case.
my understanding is the 90 bein huskys first saw, followed by 100.


----------



## cus_deluxe (May 16, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


>



Wouldve been nice if they had put that saw in some actual wood, instead of limbing toothpicks haha. Would be interesting to see how the husky engineers stack up with the rest of the guys who mod saws. Guessin that thing would get destroyed... ok maybe not destroyed, but u know...


----------



## cus_deluxe (May 16, 2017)

Sorry for the derail, my bucket list would definitely include a solo twin. Had a chance to run one courtesy of @heimannm in iowa this spring. For a relatively ancient saw it ran like crazy and sounded unlike any saw ive ever seen.


----------



## bulletpruf (May 17, 2017)

cus_deluxe said:


> Sorry for the derail, my bucket list would definitely include a solo twin. Had a chance to run one courtesy of @heimannm in iowa this spring. For a relatively ancient saw it ran like crazy and sounded unlike any saw ive ever seen.



Should have a Solo Twin on the way from Germany in a week or two...


----------



## bulletpruf (May 17, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> Whoa!
> Dammit, no edit button.
> LoL!



For the car guys in the audience, can we get a few pics of the hauler? Mid 60's Ranchero, right?


----------



## Nickolas (May 17, 2017)

A few I'd consider.?

1-Mac 3-25 early two line serial number saw with holes in bar and scratcher chain...

2- Mac 895C

3- Mac 73A

4- Homelite 770GS

5- Homelite 7-29...8-29

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac (May 17, 2017)

At one time we had two, '65 and '66, along with the '68 wagon. I am Ranchero-less ATM, will be looking for another this year.


----------



## rocketnorton (May 17, 2017)

what yr ya lookin for?


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 17, 2017)

buzz sawyer said:


> Just one - Wright C50G planetary drive.



I hope you find one, but if I find it first it will be here keeping my C70G company. Just sayin...


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 17, 2017)

I'm surprised no one said a BP-1 yet..


----------



## bulletpruf (May 18, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> At one time we had two, '65 and '66, along with the '68 wagon. I am Ranchero-less ATM, will be looking for another this year.



Very nice! I'd like to have a 66 or 67 Fairlane Ranchero to keep my 66 Fairlane GT (428, 4 sp, black/black, red interior) company...


----------



## bulletpruf (May 18, 2017)

And back on topic...this just showed up today. Now I just need a Solo Twin, KMS-4, and Comet Diesel to complete my HG list...


----------



## Bigmike50 (May 18, 2017)

I would like to have an 090 and a number if the big cube Macs. Going to pick up a McCulloch 125sp and two Homelite 7-29s this weekend. I'm looking forward to getting into them.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 19, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> I hope you find one, but if I find it first it will be here keeping my C70G company. Just sayin...


MIght have to wrassle you for it.  Also have the 70G, 70, 50, 40. Didn't you find a 50G with standard reduction gears?


----------



## Big Block (May 19, 2017)

Husqvarna 242,444,2100 jungle muff
Partner 5000


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 19, 2017)

buzz sawyer said:


> MIght have to wrassle you for it.  Also have the 70G, 70, 50, 40. Didn't you find a 50G with standard reduction gears?



Yes I did, Cbfarmall has it now.


----------



## happysaws (May 19, 2017)

cbfarmall said:


> Remington Super 880, gear and direct drives...
> 
> Good luck finding even a handful of people who have these saws.
> 
> Chris B.



Does the manual count???
[emoji6]


----------



## bulletpruf (May 19, 2017)

Bigmike50 said:


> I would like to have an 090 and a number if the big cube Macs. Going to pick up a McCulloch 125sp and two Homelite 7-29s this weekend. I'm looking forward to getting into them.



We're gonna need to see some pics of those!


----------



## bulletpruf (May 19, 2017)

Big Block said:


> Husqvarna 242,444,2100 jungle muff
> Partner 5000



Husky 444's are fairly common in Europe. Too bad shipping is so expensive. Lots of Partners, too -- I picked up a few R11's a few months back that need some TLC.

Here's clean 444 in Germany for just under $300 - https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/motorsaege-husqvarna-444-se/651463862-87-795

And a 444 in Sweden for about $150 - http://www.tradera.com/item/301792/282279052/motorsag-husqvarna

Seeing a few 61's as well - here's a fairly clean one - https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/husqvarna-61-motorsaege-kettensaege/651616208-84-6078


----------



## Big Block (May 19, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Husky 444's are fairly common in Europe. Too bad shipping is so expensive. Lots of Partners, too -- I picked up a few R11's a few months back that need some TLC.
> 
> Here's clean 444 in Germany for just under $300 - https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/motorsaege-husqvarna-444-se/651463862-87-795
> 
> ...



Shipping is probably close to what a saw is, it really sucks. I'd have one otherwise.


----------



## Bigmike50 (May 21, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> We're gonna need to see some pics of those!





bulletpruf said:


> We're gonna need to see some pics of those!


----------



## Bigmike50 (May 21, 2017)

My girlfriend's aunt and uncle used to own a saw shop in the U.P. it was awesome crawling around in there today. A ton of Husqvarna and Dolmar parts. He used to be a McCulloch dealer then switched in the early 80s. There's a semi trailer out back she couldn't find the key to today but I'll check it later this spring. If anyone needs a 2100 carb I found o box of NOS carberators shipped from the factory


----------



## heimannm (May 22, 2017)

Still need to find:

McCulloch 895CL

McCulloch 49

McCulloch 645 if it really exists

I am sure I could think of a few others but why get greedy?

Mark


----------



## Jacob J. (May 22, 2017)

happysaws said:


> Does the manual count???
> [emoji6]



I might have to make a deal with you to get a color copy of that, to go with the 880 Super I have here.


----------



## cbfarmall (May 24, 2017)

Jacob J. said:


> I might have to make a deal with you to get a color copy of that, to go with the 880 Super I have here.



You need to back this up with pictures of that saw.

Chris B.


----------



## holeycow (May 24, 2017)

I would like a brand new 1987 Jonsered 590. It could replace my old one that I have had since then, which still runs well.

I don't know if that even qualifies as vintage. I doubt it, but I thought I would just throw that out to the universe.

I have 2 very new good saws (Dolmar 420 and Stihl ms362) and the old 590. We ran them all the other day cleaning some fenceline and the best saw was the 590, imo. It just runs good and handles better. It holds its power buried better than either of the other two, which are no slouches. 16" 3/8 lp, 16" .325, and 18" 3/8, so all saws set-up to rip like crazy. The Jony handles what it's carrying better than the others.

A partner might do in a pinch. But I like the red and black look.

Amen.


----------



## RandyMac (May 24, 2017)

cbfarmall said:


> You need to back this up with pictures of that saw.
> 
> Chris B.


'Sup CB?
You still manipulating vintage saw prices?


----------



## cbfarmall (May 24, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> 'Sup CB?
> You still manipulating vintage saw prices?



Sadly, only driving them up. 

Chris B.


----------



## cpr (May 24, 2017)

^^^ Sucks, don't it?

Quietly poking around myself for...

Things.


----------



## merc_man (May 25, 2017)

I would love to have a twin cylinder echo.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletpruf (May 26, 2017)

holeycow said:


> I would like a brand new 1987 Jonsered 590. It could replace my old one that I have had since then, which still runs well.
> 
> I don't know if that even qualifies as vintage. I doubt it, but I thought I would just throw that out to the universe.
> 
> ...



It's YOUR Holy Grail list, so if a minty J-red 590 is at the top, that's mighty fine.


----------



## bulletpruf (May 26, 2017)

merc_man said:


> I would love to have a twin cylinder echo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk



I picked up a CST610EVL several weeks ago from a member here. It's a runner, but haven't spent any time on it yet. I'm tempted to send it out to be ported...


----------



## bulletpruf (May 26, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> husky 90



Found a Husky 90 for sale. Reasonable price. I do think I am going to pull the trigger.

What about the Husky 180? Same guy has one of these.


----------



## rocketnorton (May 26, 2017)

merc_man said:


> I would love to have a twin cylinder echo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk



might be able to help w/that


----------



## Boomer 87 (May 26, 2017)

1. Poulan 8500 full wrap 
2. Sachs dolmar 166 
3. Husky 3120xp 
4. Homelite 990g


----------



## fwgsaw (May 27, 2017)

how about a Fleetwood it's definitely on my list.


----------



## bulletpruf (May 27, 2017)

Boomer 87 said:


> 1. Poulan 8500 full wrap
> 2. Sachs dolmar 166
> 3. Husky 3120xp
> 4. Homelite 990g



There's a 166 on eBay right now - http://www.ebay.com/itm/332229206841?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Wish I had the cash to spare, but my saw fund is depleted.

Husky 3120 would be a nice addition, too. There's a minty 2013 model for sale locally for about $1,100.


----------



## bulletpruf (May 27, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> There's a 166 on eBay right now - http://www.ebay.com/itm/332229206841?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Wish I had the cash to spare, but my saw fund is depleted.



The 166 went for $724. Same seller had the Jonsered 111 for sale, too. It brought $960.


----------



## Boomer 87 (May 27, 2017)

The piston was alittle scratchy


----------



## Boomer 87 (May 27, 2017)

Still got my heart set on a 3120xp


----------



## fwgsaw (May 28, 2017)

how about a 895c this is the only one I know about. Anyone ever seen another?


----------



## fwgsaw (May 28, 2017)

or a new in the box echo cs-1001vl


----------



## bulletpruf (May 28, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 581639
> how about a Fleetwood it's definitely on my list.



Those seem to be pretty rare. Had to do a google search to figure out what it was. Let us know if you find one.


----------



## bulletpruf (May 28, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 581823
> how about a 895c this is the only one I know about. Anyone ever seen another?



Can't really tell what it is from the picture; do you have any more pics?


----------



## bulletpruf (May 28, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> or a new in the box echo cs-1001vl



Very nice. Is it yours?


----------



## bulletpruf (May 29, 2017)

Finally managed to score a nice Solo Twin -- it's a runner. It's a bigger saw than I expected -- shown next to an 084 and a Stihl Contra S for comparison.

Scott


----------



## leeha (May 29, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> The 166 went for $724. Same seller had the Jonsered 111 for sale, too. It brought $960.



The 166 needed a 400 + dolla top end. Then try finding one.


----------



## CM76 (May 29, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 581823
> how about a 895c this is the only one I know about. Anyone ever seen another?



It looks much better now Floyd


----------



## CM76 (May 29, 2017)

Titan Model A
Titan Model B
Titan Model BR
Titan Model C
Titan 100


----------



## fwgsaw (May 29, 2017)

CM76 said:


> View attachment 582129
> 
> 
> It looks much better now Floyd



yes it has improved greatly.


----------



## fwgsaw (May 29, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Very nice. Is it yours?


No but I wish it was.


----------



## fwgsaw (May 30, 2017)

the ultimate holy grail a wall of nos McCulloch saws from the 50s


----------



## Yukon Stihl (May 30, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Finally managed to score a nice Solo Twin -- it's a runner. It's a bigger saw than I expected -- shown next to an 084 and a Stihl Contra S for comparison.
> 
> Scott
> View attachment 582037


Nice work...
I need a few parts for one if you find anyone with parts.Air filter and the knob for the top cover.


----------



## bulletpruf (May 30, 2017)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Nice work...
> I need a few parts for one if you find anyone with parts.Air filter and the knob for the top cover.



How about an NOS air filter? https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/solo-twin-motorsaege-luftfilter-neu/657044427-87-9141

This guy has your knob. https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ylinder-oelpumpe-kurbelwell/358598992-87-9141

You'll have to sign up to the site to contact them. Then use Google translate to send them a message in German. If they don't want to ship to the U.S. just ask them to send to me in Italy and I'll send to you.

Easy enough?

Scott


----------



## Yukon Stihl (May 30, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 581823
> how about a 895c this is the only one I know about. Anyone ever seen another?


There is a 895 for sale in Alberta Looks mint for $1000 Cad


----------



## heimannm (May 30, 2017)

The 895C was a different saw from the run of the mill 895. The 895C was more like the later model Super series (SP105/125) with a chrome bore. 

Randy Mac talks about an 895 CL with a left hand start, still looking for something like that.







Mark


----------



## Hinerman (May 30, 2017)

merc_man said:


> I would love to have a twin cylinder echo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk



NOS one in the trading post.


----------



## merc_man (May 30, 2017)

If i was a little better off i would make an offer.
Sure would be sweet to not only get one bit get a new never run one. 


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac (May 30, 2017)

heimannm said:


> The 895C was a different saw from the run of the mill 895. The 895C was more like the later model Super series (SP105/125) with a chrome bore.
> 
> Randy Mac talks about an 895 CL with a left hand start, still looking for something like that.
> 
> ...



I even touched one.


----------



## fwgsaw (May 30, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> I even touched one.


But have you touched a 895c?


----------



## RandyMac (May 30, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> But have you touched a 895c?



yep


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 1, 2017)

how about the ultimate muscle saw 1 full horsepower!


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 1, 2017)

or this new big gear drive


----------



## heimannm (Jun 2, 2017)

fwg - All I see in your first photo is an SP118 peaking out from behind...

Mark


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 3, 2017)

heimannm said:


> fwg - All I see in your first photo is an SP118 peaking out from behind...
> 
> Mark


That sp118 was getting jealous


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 4, 2017)

echo cs-1201 was on my list for many years but no longer.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 4, 2017)

I'd like to hold that one once.

Mark


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 4, 2017)

heimannm said:


> I'd like to hold that one once.
> 
> Mark


I think we can manage to do that.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 5, 2017)

Done


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 6, 2017)

Have one from my "honorable mention" list headed this way...pics below. 

And still working on the last two from my Top 5 - the KMS-4 and the Comet Diesel...hope to have news on those soon...


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 9, 2017)

And the deal is done on #4 on the checklist! Comet diesel! In the original crate, original tools and literature, super low hours, two owners, and with a super cool back story, too!


----------



## heimannm (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow, just wow.

Can you adopt me?

Mark


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 13, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Can you adopt me?
> 
> Mark



Sure, just bring a few SP125C's with you!


----------



## heimannm (Jun 15, 2017)

I had a few saws down from the recent PNW GTG, thought I'd post a couple here for you to contemplate.

L-R, SP118 A.K.A Dolmar 166, BP-1, SD KMS4 (Wankle), Solo Twin, Echo 610 EVL twin, CP 80DX in the background.




From the other side...




Mark


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 15, 2017)

heimannm said:


> I had a few saws down from the recent PNW GTG, thought I'd post a couple here for you to contemplate.
> 
> L-R, SP118 A.K.A Dolmar 166, BP-1, SD KMS4 (Wankle), Solo Twin, Echo 610 EVL twin, CP 80DX in the background.
> 
> ...


For some reason those saws look a little familiar


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 15, 2017)

new addition to the Grail list now crossed off


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 16, 2017)

heimannm said:


> I had a few saws down from the recent PNW GTG, thought I'd post a couple here for you to contemplate.
> 
> L-R, SP118 A.K.A Dolmar 166, BP-1, SD KMS4 (Wankle), Solo Twin, Echo 610 EVL twin, CP 80DX in the background.
> 
> Mark



Beauties!!! For some reason the BP-1 doesn't do it for me, but I'm loving the rest of them.

How does your Solo Twin run? Does it have some guts or is it so-so when cutting? I haven't had mine in wood yet.

And I'm thinking the SP125C is the top dog yellow saw, right? Are these super rare and super expensive, too? I'm thinking I need to start looking for one. I see Mac's here periodically, but nothing special...yet...

Scott


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 16, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> A new addition to the Grail list now crossed off



For those of us not terribly familiar with yellow saws, can you tell us what it is?


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 16, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> For those of us not terribly familiar with yellow saws, can you tell us what it is?


Pro Mac 800 McCulloch


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 16, 2017)

Ok, time to update the original list...here's what I'm thinking -

1. Comet Diesel (Jonsered XA would work, too)
2. Dolmar KMS-4
3. Dolmar 166
4. Echo CS-1201
5. Echo CST601EVL twin
6. Homelite 7-29 or 8-29
7. Homelite 770 GS Stick Shift!
8. Husqvarna 90
9. Jonsered XF
10. Jonsered 111
11. McCulloch SP125
11. McCulloch 895C
12. Poulan 655BP
13. Remington Super 880
14. Stihl BLK 57/58 (with full military kit)
15. Stihl Contra S
16. Stihl 090G
17. Solo Twin

What do I need to add? What shouldn't be on the list?


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 16, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Ok, time to update the original list...here's what I'm thinking -
> 
> 1. Comet Diesel (Jonsered XA would work, too)
> 2. Dolmar KMS-4
> ...


McCulloch 49
Mcculloch 73
Mcculloch 77
Homelite 2100
Homelite 3100g
Homelite 2000s
Homelite 995g, 990g, 909g, 900g
Homelite 1130g
Alpina 120
Echo cs-1201
And many more but that's a few I would add


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 16, 2017)

sp125c you definitely should get


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 16, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Ok, time to update the original list...here's what I'm thinking -
> 
> 1. Comet Diesel (Jonsered XA would work, too)
> 2. Dolmar KMS-4
> ...


The holy Grail of diesel saws is the johnsrude xc in my opinion but I only know of one and it's not for sale


----------



## heimannm (Jun 16, 2017)

The SP125 is fairly common, many were produced and they were sold around the world.

BP-1 is a very unique design, run one once and you will be impressed.

The McCulloch 49 and 895C are quite rare.

I had a 32" bar on the Solo Twin and it pulled it very nicely. May not be exceedingly fast, but they do sound like they are flying.

Mark


----------



## CM76 (Jun 17, 2017)

heimannm said:


> The SP125 is fairly common, many were produced and they were sold around the world.
> 
> BP-1 is a very unique design, run one once and you will be impressed.
> 
> ...



There seem to be a lot more Model 49's out there than 895C's. I have only ever seen one 895C saw.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 17, 2017)

heimannm said:


> The SP125 is fairly common, many were produced and they were sold around the world.
> 
> BP-1 is a very unique design, run one once and you will be impressed.
> 
> ...



Ok, I saw a few SP125C's on eBay. One for $800 and another for $375. Seem to be in similar condition.

What would you compare these to? Similar to a Stihl 090? 

Thanks for the details on the Solo Twin. Did you try the 32" bar buried in hardwood? 

Thanks

Scott


----------



## sawfun (Jun 17, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Ok, I saw a few SP125C's on eBay. One for $800 and another for $375. Seem to be in similar condition.
> 
> What would you compare these to? Similar to a Stihl 090?
> 
> ...



Comparing the 090 and 125 is somewhat of a challenge. The 090 really starts,to show it's stuff with a 60" or longer bar. To me the 125's sweet spot is 50", there are better saws for anything under those bar lengths. Of all the big saws I've had the privilege to run, those two are the best IMHO. And yes I've run them in big way over 60" Maple burl and 60" White Oak as well as Doug Fir.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 17, 2017)

havin never run either, where does a 797 fit in? all I have here to compare to is 075. just curious on yer thoughts...


----------



## sawfun (Jun 17, 2017)

A 797 has a good deal more torque, though no A/V so less comfort and possibly slower than a 125. The 090 has better very long bar power.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 18, 2017)

appreciate your thoughts. had chance to own sp125c, but passed. few yr later, got s797 in a trade deal. for as much as I'm gonna run it, prolly live w/o av. only have 36 w/full comp 3/8 on mine. pulls it easily. 8p. double dawg, and ya can lean on em.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jul 2, 2017)

What about Pioneer? What would be the Holy Grail Pioneers?


----------



## CM76 (Jul 2, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> What about Pioneer? What would be the Holy Grail Pioneers?



With regards to the one man saws, some of the big saws like the JA, JB, JC and Model 800. 

Chris


----------



## leeha (Jul 2, 2017)

And also the models 700G and 850 are nice Pioneer geardrives at 107cc's.

And ya can't forget about the big PM Canadiens either. Models 271, 275 and 276
are pretty rare and very nice saws.

Lee


----------



## Snowchaser (Jul 2, 2017)

Stihl 090
stihl contra (i think). Saw one on here polished up real nice. Beautiful saw.
Old big poulans
2 man mcculloch of some kind


----------



## heimannm (Jul 2, 2017)

Here are a couple you don't see too often. McCulloch CP80 DX and Pro Mac (PM) Super 850. Best I can determine on the 82 cc saws is:

Model IPL’s Acres

SP80 1972 1971-1973

CP80 DX 1976 N.A.

SP81 1976 1973-1977

SP81E 1977 1977

PM850 1971, 1979 1977-1980

PM805 1982 1982-1985

PM800 1987, 1988 1980-1985

PM850 Super 1984 1983-1994

Double Eagle 80 1987 1985-1990

PM8200 1992 N.A.










Mark


----------



## bulletpruf (Jul 30, 2017)

Have another diesel on the way...cross-posted in the Jonsered sticky, too.


----------



## heimannm (Jul 31, 2017)

I believe you are to turn those upside down for starting, then turn them over to cut. That is why the chain appears to be on backwards.

Mark


----------



## bulletpruf (Jul 31, 2017)

heimannm said:


> I believe you are to turn those upside down for starting, then turn them over to cut. That is why the chain appears to be on backwards.
> 
> Mark



Bingo. That's the only saw I'm aware of that is started upside down.


----------



## leeha (Jul 31, 2017)

That's a fantastic find Scott. Congrats on a very nice saw.


Lee


----------



## bulletpruf (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks, Lee.


----------



## bulletpruf (Aug 6, 2017)

Got one of those big yellow saws on the way from an AS member - SP125.

Scott


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 11, 2017)

pics when u get?

my big yellow. s797.


----------



## bulletpruf (Aug 11, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> pics when u get?
> 
> my big yellow. s797.



Sure, will post some pics when it arrives. 

As for the 797, me likey! Frankly, I think I prefer the 797 to the 125, but I just ran across the 125 first.

In other Holy Grail news, I've got another minty Jonsered XF on the way; guy i've been buying them from seems to have an endless supply.


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 11, 2017)

ime, the 125s are much more common. have passed on couple opportunitys, holdin out for 797. no av, not like its a daily driver, tho.


----------



## Jackofall (Aug 15, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 581824
> or a new in the box echo cs-1001vl


Yes please...


----------



## bulletpruf (Aug 15, 2017)

On the Holy Grail front, AS member NewToStihl has a Comet diesel on the trading post here. That saw passed through my house on the way to the States. It's a very nice piece, and complete with crate and tools.

As for my Holy Grail hunt, I have yet another Jonsered XF on the way from Sweden. Also have a seldom seen Jonsered 110 on the way from the motherland, too. The 110 is very similar to the 111, but much rarer. And working on a Jonsered XG and another XB.

Scott


----------



## bulletpruf (Aug 27, 2017)

Do y'all think the Husqvarna MS90 is a legit Holy Grail saw? I bought one several weeks ago and just ran across two more. My first one is serial number 1575 and the one that's on the way is 605. Next one is a part saw with no recoil or serial number.

Here's the first - 1575.



And #2 - serial number 605.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 27, 2017)

Poulan 100 and or 100E bladesaws. Far as I know the 100E is still a ghost saw at this point.
Partner P15 and X21
Any Poulan 2 man saws
Poulan 252A.

An Allis Chalmers model 65 has been on my want list for years.


----------



## Acornhill (Aug 27, 2017)

Sad none of my saws are even on this list, maybe that is a good thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM76 (Sep 6, 2017)

My latest - a Titan 100. This machine has never been used.


----------



## bulletpruf (Sep 6, 2017)

CM76 said:


> My latest - a Titan 100. This machine has never been used.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 6, 2017)

Get a chain, pour in some fuel and bar oil, and get cutting man.

There was an advertisement on the wall at Ace Saws in Braeside, (Mordialloc) Melbourne for the Titan Blue Streak proclaiming "Down in 3 minutes!"

Let's see about that.

Mark


----------



## CM76 (Sep 7, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Get a chain, pour in some fuel and bar oil, and get cutting man.
> 
> There was an advertisement on the wall at Ace Saws in Braeside, (Mordialloc) Melbourne for the Titan Blue Streak proclaiming "Down in 3 minutes!"
> 
> ...



I'm thinking that slogan was more likely used to advertise Danarm chainsaws Mark. It was the cover slogan for Australian Danarm historian Peter Knights book. I will chase up a photo of the original advertisement as I only have a photo of the book on my phone


----------



## heimannm (Sep 7, 2017)

Sometimes my memory fails me...




Mark


----------



## CM76 (Sep 7, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Sometimes my memory fails me...
> 
> View attachment 600345
> 
> ...



That is an Australian built CC Engineering Blue Streak MB two man saw.

Terry is a good bloke, and has a nice collection of vintage machines.

Chris


----------



## heimannm (Sep 8, 2017)

It may be a rip off, but the advertisement just below and to the left of that saw says "Blue Streak", and "Down in three minutes"...that was the first time I had ever seen the reference and just attributed it to Titan and the Blue Streak.




Mark


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 1, 2017)

Have another Jonsered XA diesel on the way from the Motherland...this one with the original crate. Have deals in the works for other Holy Grail saws, too...


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Oct 2, 2017)

Nice Diesel
What's it going to take to get you to part with one?
I need a new grail saw.


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 2, 2017)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Nice Diesel
> What's it going to take to get you to part with one?
> I need a new grail saw.



You can start with that Solo Twin that's been gathering dust in your shed


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Oct 2, 2017)

It's a grail saw so it lives in a heated shop.
Besides you have one already


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 3, 2017)

Speaking of Grail saws, I don't think I ever posted pics of my rotary/Wankel powered Dolmar KMS4. It's on the way here from a collector in the states.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 3, 2017)

When you have a chance, I'd like to get a tracing of the spike.




Mark


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 3, 2017)

heimannm said:


> When you have a chance, I'd like to get a tracing of the spike.
> Mark



Sure, no problem.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Oct 3, 2017)

Grail saws...
Crappy pictures,my phone camera is going down.
If i quite collecting saws i could get a new phone,oh well phones are over rated


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 3, 2017)

Damn YS, what else you got hiding in the shed? You've been holding out on us.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Oct 4, 2017)

Considering my location i have been fortunate to get a few gems.
You on the other hand...are singlehandedly cleaning out Europe of it's gems.


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 4, 2017)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Considering my location i have been fortunate to get a few gems.
> You on the other hand...are singlehandedly cleaning out Europe of it's gems.



Well, a few have gotten away. But not many.


----------



## Training Wheels (Oct 4, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Sometimes my memory fails me...
> 
> View attachment 600345
> 
> ...



Ha that looks like something that Ron Swanson (my Power Animal) would use to build a cabin in the woods.

I don't know if it counts but after some reasearch: I really am in love with the 044

BR,

~TW


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Oct 5, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Have another Jonsered XA diesel on the way from the Motherland...this one with the original crate. Have deals in the works for other Holy Grail saws, too...
> View attachment 604771


I would love to add a diesel saw to my shelf,i have 12 diesel powered trucks,equipment that i own,use and maintain.So having a saw that would fit in with my diesel fleet would be cool.
Next will be a cummins powered toy.Picked up a 37 Plymouth Businessman's coupe last fall.Nothing there to restore but an awesome candidate to rat rod.At some time it was turned into a gasser with a bodged in straight front axle.I have all the sheet metal which is all weathered and patinaed.It's the oldest vehicle in my yard,so it's the keeper.


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 5, 2017)

Yukon Stihl said:


> I would love to add a diesel saw to my shelf,i have 12 diesel powered trucks,equipment that i own,use and maintain.So having a saw that would fit in with my diesel fleet would be cool.
> Next will be a cummins powered toy.Picked up a 37 Plymouth Businessman's coupe last fall.Nothing there to restore but an awesome candidate to rat rod.At some time it was turned into a gasser with a bodged in straight front axle.I have all the sheet metal which is all weathered and patinaed.It's the oldest vehicle in my yard,so it's the keeper.



I've only got 3 diesel saws now; if I end up with a few more, I could probably be talked out of one...

'37 sounds sweet. Would be a lot of fun with an old school 392. Was surprised when I looked into getting an older hemi - 354 or 392 - not as expensive as you would think. My old hemi car (68 Roadrunner- 426 2x4, 727, Dana 60, hemi orange) is actually somewhere in Europe - Norway or Sweden, I think.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Oct 7, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> I've only got 3 diesel saws now; if I end up with a few more, I could probably be talked out of one...
> 
> '37 sounds sweet. Would be a lot of fun with an old school 392. Was surprised when I looked into getting an older hemi - 354 or 392 - not as expensive as you would think. My old hemi car (68 Roadrunner- 426 2x4, 727, Dana 60, hemi orange) is actually somewhere in Europe - Norway or Sweden, I think.



Only 3 diesel saws he says...
when they come to North America the total will probably double in North America.


----------



## fwgsaw (Oct 8, 2017)

should be here tomorrow


----------



## fwgsaw (Oct 8, 2017)

just acquired a Olympyk 999f and it's the early model like I've been looking for.


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 8, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> just acquired a Olympyk 999f and it's the early model like I've been looking for.



Very nice! The Italian saws that I like have eluded me so far. Still looking for a Landoni L110 and a Castor or Alpina 120.

Scott


----------



## fwgsaw (Oct 9, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Very nice! The Italian saws that I like have eluded me so far. Still looking for a Landoni L110 and a Castor or Alpina 120.
> 
> Scott


The alpina 120 or castor is on my list as well.


----------



## SEAM (Oct 9, 2017)

Echo (Kyoritsu) CS100... preferably the blue version


----------



## fwgsaw (Oct 9, 2017)

SEAM said:


> Echo (Kyoritsu) CS100... preferably the blue version



I have a possible lead on one but it's not blue.


----------



## SEAM (Oct 9, 2017)

.....
I have most of the other old Echos but this model is virtually non-existent in Japan. A very difficult to find saw anywhere...


----------



## fwgsaw (Oct 10, 2017)

my big brown box finally arrived today safely I might add. I won't mention names but the former owner did a amazing job at getting this packaged up for a safe delivery.


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 10, 2017)

That crate looks familiar...


----------



## heimannm (Oct 10, 2017)

What a great bunch of guys. 

Mark


----------



## fwgsaw (Oct 10, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> That crate looks familiar...


I believe you had your hands on it at one time.


----------



## leeha (Oct 10, 2017)

I was hoping to get my hands on it. Oh well. At least it's in good hands
and hopefully i'll get one someday.


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 26, 2017)

So I'm in Jordan for work this week, and spent some time exploring in the desert today. Came across this place with a temple carved out of solid rock. I'm thinking to myself, I'll bet they used a Stihl 090 GS (gear drive stone cutting) to do that! So I was looking for one for my buddy @NewToStihl, but wasn't able to find one anywhere. Bummer!


----------



## leeha (Oct 26, 2017)

I had a holy grail saw arrive today. Many thanks to a fellow member. 
As soon as the weather clears I will post pic's.


Lee


----------



## fwgsaw (Oct 26, 2017)

leeha said:


> I had a holy grail saw arrive today. Many thanks to a fellow member.
> As soon as the weather clears I will post pic's.
> 
> 
> Lee


Well least give us a hint of what it is


----------



## NewToStihl (Oct 26, 2017)

Not long ago I wrapped my hands around one of my personal holy grail saws, a sand cast Lightning. We don't often find 'perfect' examples with the rare ones, and this one is not perfect. On my wish list is that it hadn't been restored/repainted and that it had the correct early recoil cover plate with the FM logo stamped into the center. However, I couldn't be happier with it and the fact that I got the opportunity to own it!

Just in case anyone is harboring one that needs a new home, Scott hit the nail on the head above by pointing out that I would certainly like to get my grubby mitts on an 090G Stone Saw!!!


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 26, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Well least give us a hint of what it is



If it's the one that I'm thinking of, it's green and runs on diesel, but it's not a John Deere...


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 26, 2017)

NewToStihl said:


> Not long ago I wrapped my hands around one of my personal holy grail saws, a sand cast Lightning. We don't often find 'perfect' examples with the rare ones, and this one is not perfect. On my wish list is that it hadn't been restored/repainted and that it had the correct early recoil cover plate with the FM logo stamped into the center. However, I couldn't be happier with it and the fact that I got the opportunity to own it!
> 
> Just in case anyone is harboring one that needs a new home, Scott hit the nail on the head above by pointing out that I would certainly like to get my grubby mitts on an 090G Stone Saw!!!



That is a sweet Contra!!! Too bad on the repaint, but you're right -- you're not likely to run across a minty unmolested one. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a recoil cover plate.


----------



## fwgsaw (Oct 26, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> If it's the one that I'm thinking of, it's green and runs on diesel, but it's not a John Deere...


Sounds Smokey


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a few more Grail saws waiting for me when I get home from my trip later today -- Mrs. Bulletpruf (aka, The Long-Haired General) has informed me that several boxes have arrived in the past few days. One should be the KMS4 that I posted pics of a few weeks ago. Another should be XF #10. And the XA diesel with the crate (pics posted earlier) should have arrived, too. 

And another recent arrival is a gorgeous Mac 797 that one of the members here is intimately familiar with - it's been completely gone through and was rebuilt with an extensive amount of NOS parts. Can't wait to bury the bar in some hardwood and let 'er eat!


----------



## bulletpruf (Nov 3, 2017)

Bad news - shipping a beautiful Jonsereds XF to a member in the states. 




Shipping out a very nice Husky MS90A, too. 




But the good news - got me another one of those twin cylinder Solo saws on the way...


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 3, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Bad news - shipping a beautiful Jonsereds XF to a member in the states.
> 
> View attachment 610458
> 
> ...


That sure is a pretty XF hope it's going to a good home


----------



## bulletpruf (Nov 3, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> That sure is a pretty XF hope it's going to a good home



It's headed to some guy named Floyd in Montana. Since there are only like 20 people who live in Montana anyway, maybe you've heard of him?


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 5, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> It's headed to some guy named Floyd in Montana. Since there are only like 20 people who live in Montana anyway, maybe you've heard of him?


Name sounds familiar I will have to ask my nearest neighbor 20 miles up the road if he knows him.


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 13, 2017)

Well have to cross another off my list today.


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 13, 2017)

I have to add this one as well a lamb sw-6 built in Liverpool NY. It runs on prime and the original bar. Chain is currently soaking in my special loosen up mix. 105cc


----------



## happysaws (Nov 13, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Well have to cross another off my list today...


You make that sound like it's a chore LOL


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 13, 2017)

happysaws said:


> You make that sound like it's a chore LOL


Well good thing I like chores!


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 13, 2017)

leeha said:


> I had a holy grail saw arrive today. Many thanks to a fellow member.
> As soon as the weather clears I will post pic's.
> 
> 
> Lee


The weather clear yet?


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 13, 2017)

NewToStihl said:


> Not long ago I wrapped my hands around one of my personal holy grail saws, a sand cast Lightning. We don't often find 'perfect' examples with the rare ones, and this one is not perfect. On my wish list is that it hadn't been restored/repainted and that it had the correct early recoil cover plate with the FM logo stamped into the center. However, I couldn't be happier with it and the fact that I got the opportunity to own it!
> 
> Just in case anyone is harboring one that needs a new home, Scott hit the nail on the head above by pointing out that I would certainly like to get my grubby mitts on an 090G Stone Saw!!!



Very cool Beau- that is one sweet ride...



bulletpruf said:


> Very nice! The Italian saws that I like have eluded me so far. Still looking for a Landoni L110 and a Castor or Alpina 120.
> 
> Scott



I'll bet I can help with an Alpina 120...


----------



## bulletpruf (Nov 14, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Well have to cross another off my list today.



The handwriting on the tag sure looks familiar...come to think of it, that saw looks familiar, too!


----------



## bulletpruf (Nov 14, 2017)

@NewToStihl - I was in Morocco last week and recalled that I had promised to find you something. But I somehow got confused; I remembered you wanted a cobra, but now I'm thinking it was a Contra. Whatever the case, if you want me to mail you a few cobras, I'll get them packed up and headed your way...


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 14, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> @NewToStihl - I was in Morocco last week and recalled that I had promised to find you something. But I somehow got confused; I remembered you wanted a cobra, but now I'm thinking it was a Contra. Whatever the case, if you want me to mail you a few cobras, I'll get them packed up and headed your way...
> View attachment 612399
> View attachment 612400


There's something you don't get to do everyday!


----------



## NewToStihl (Nov 14, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> @NewToStihl - I was in Morocco last week and recalled that I had promised to find you something. But I somehow got confused; I remembered you wanted a cobra, but now I'm thinking it was a Contra. Whatever the case, if you want me to mail you a few cobras, I'll get them packed up and headed your way...
> View attachment 612399
> View attachment 612400



Oh my! That's a bit of a harrowing experience I'm not sure I'd have the rocks for...

Big fan of Cobras; not the slithering kind, but rather the four-wheeled kind that might more appropriately fit your hobby back home!


----------



## bulletpruf (Nov 22, 2017)

Another Grail saw arrived today...


----------



## leeha (Nov 23, 2017)

Got this gem from a fellow member. Finally found some time to take a few pic's
of this Jonsereds Diesel XA Raket. A holy grail saw I've been wanting for a very
long time.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 23, 2017)

leeha said:


> Got this gem from a fellow member. Finally found some time to take a few pic's
> of this Jonsereds Diesel XA Raket. A holy grail saw I've been wanting for a very
> long time.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Lee, happy for you to get one. 

The good thing about that is with you getting one, I would say there is a good chance we will get to see it actually run sometime.


----------



## bulletpruf (Nov 23, 2017)

Glad you like it, Lee!

I need to see if my XA and Comet B will run. Got some fresh diesel last week. Maybe this weekend...

Scott


----------



## SEAM (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice one!! 

And yes, a video would be


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 24, 2017)

leeha said:


> Got this gem from a fellow member. Finally found some time to take a few pic's
> of this Jonsereds Diesel XA Raket. A holy grail saw I've been wanting for a very
> long time.
> 
> ...


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 25, 2017)

after years of looking was finally able to get myself a cs-100 manufactured 1969


----------



## SEAM (Nov 25, 2017)

Seems like they did not sell many of the big Echos in Japan


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 25, 2017)

SEAM said:


> Seems like they did not sell many of the big Echos in Japan


Don't believe they sold many of the early cs 100 anywhere that I'm aware of. I'm unsure the history of this saw or how it even made it into the states.


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## SEAM (Nov 25, 2017)

Does this one have an auto oiler? All the blue Echos I have come across so far have a manual oiler, the orange ones have an automatic oiling system. Echo changed the model designation with the change in color/features - the CS60 (manual), for example, became the CS60S (auto+manual). The CS80 never changed color, I believe. The CS100 did while keeping the model name.


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 25, 2017)

SEAM said:


> Does this one have an auto oiler? All the blue Echos I have come across so far have a manual oiler, the orange ones have an automatic oiling system. Echo changed the model designation with the change in color/features - the CS60 (manual), for example, became the CS60S (auto+manual). The CS80 never changed color, I believe. The CS100 did while keeping the model name.


Mine has a manual oiler. It's on the left side of the handle


----------



## SEAM (Nov 25, 2017)

OK - thanks!

Nice original saw, by the way


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 25, 2017)

SEAM said:


> OK - thanks!
> 
> Nice original saw, by the way


Thanks! I have the original bar with it also. Now to find a original blue cs 80


----------



## SEAM (Nov 26, 2017)

I got four CS80... Three of them run, two in fair to nice condition, No. 4 was sold as a brush cutter and does not have a regular sprocket cover.


----------



## SEAM (Nov 26, 2017)

Your CS100 (as the blue ones in other collectors' hands in the US) was produced for overseas - the starter cover lingo is in alphabets. The old blue Echos sold in Japan feature Japanese letters, and starting from the orange era the writing on the starter was in alphabets...
CS80 (late, white top)


CS80 (early, red top) - no number here as this was their very first saw and only ECHO at that time...


This is one in between - blue starter plate but white top



CS60


----------



## SEAM (Nov 26, 2017)

The brushcutter... also an early CS80


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Nov 26, 2017)

That brush cutter must have been insane to run.


----------



## leeha (Nov 26, 2017)

You have some nice ones seam, Very nice.


Lee


----------



## SEAM (Nov 27, 2017)

leeha said:


> You have some nice ones seam, Very nice.
> 
> 
> Lee



Thanks! No comparison with your gems, though.


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 27, 2017)

SEAM said:


> Your CS100 (as the blue ones in other collectors' hands in the US) was produced for overseas - the starter cover lingo is in alphabets. The old blue Echos sold in Japan feature Japanese letters, and starting from the orange era the writing on the starter was in alphabets...
> CS80 (late, white top)
> View attachment 614827
> 
> ...


Very nice. Those are some saws you won't see over here I'm guessing.


----------



## leeha (Nov 27, 2017)

SEAM said:


> Thanks! No comparison with your gems, though.



Don't under estimate yourself Steffan. You have a fantastic collection.
Quite a few saws i'd love to have in my collection.


----------



## SEAM (Nov 27, 2017)

sixonetonoffun said:


> That brush cutter must have been insane to run.



...probably the reason why the power head is preserved so well


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 1, 2017)

My Holy Grail list is getting shorter! Today I picked up a very heavy box from the post office - many thanks to another member for hooking me up. These aren't the greatest pics, but they'll do for now.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 2, 2017)

NewToStihl said:


> My Holy Grail list is getting shorter! Today I picked up a very heavy box from the post office - many thanks to another member for hooking me up. These aren't the greatest pics, but they'll do for now.



She's a beauty, Beau! Can't be many of those in the states.


----------



## SEAM (Dec 2, 2017)

A Champ 

Nice one - and in decent shape! Congrats!!


----------



## leeha (Dec 2, 2017)

Nice Champ, I also inherited one this year. Good to see some
coming into the states. Not an easy saw to find.


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 2, 2017)

leeha said:


> Nice Champ, I also inherited one this year. Good to see some
> coming into the states. Not an easy saw to find.



Thanks Lee. Chased one of these for a good bit of time. I saw that you got one not long ago as well. Sounded like it may be a winter project for you - I'm hoping to make this one a runner during the cold months as well.


----------



## CM76 (Dec 3, 2017)

NewToStihl said:


> My Holy Grail list is getting shorter! Today I picked up a very heavy box from the post office - many thanks to another member for hooking me up. These aren't the greatest pics, but they'll do for now.
> 
> View attachment 616013
> View attachment 616014
> ...



Nice saw Beau. When the previous owner picked that one up - I knew where it was headed! Congrats

Chris


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 3, 2017)

CM76 said:


> Nice saw Beau. When the previous owner picked that one up - I knew where it was headed! Congrats
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris. These are great machines and I feel really fortunate to have one in my collection.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 4, 2017)

So I worked on a quartet of Grail saws yesterday - the elusive Jonsereds 111. Took me forever to find my first one and then ended up finding a few more in short order.

Anyway, one was a dump find from Canada. Con rod came apart at the small end; not sure what can be saved, but it will be a long term project. In the meantime, it donated the clutch cover, top cover, full wrap, muffler, and rear handle to saws that needed it, so now I have 3 complete ones and one that needs everything.

I posted in the Jonsereds sticky as well and someone mentioned that a Dolmar 166 piston works in a 111/111S. Has anyone else heard of this? Maybe our resident 166 hoarder - @leeha - Uncle Lee, you know anything about this? 

Scott


----------



## Brian72 (Dec 4, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> So I worked on a quartet of Grail saws yesterday - the elusive Jonsereds 111. Took me forever to find my first one and then ended up finding a few more in short order.
> 
> Anyway, one was a dump find from Canada. Con rod came apart at the small end; not sure what can be saved, but it will be a long term project. In the meantime, it donated the clutch cover, top cover, full wrap, muffler, and rear handle to saws that needed it, so now I have 3 complete ones and one that needs everything.
> 
> ...


Those are really nice looking saws

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 4, 2017)

Good looking herd there Scott!

It appears that one of them (bottom/right in the third photo) is a 'key' saw in your collection.


----------



## leeha (Dec 4, 2017)

Scott, It is new to me as well as for using a 166 in a 111S. Another member pm'ed me
about a 166 piston stating you can get more power out of the saw using a 166 piston. 
I have both so when I get some time I will compare the two.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 4, 2017)

leeha said:


> Scott, It is new to me as well as for using a 166 in a 111S. Another member pm'ed me
> about a 166 piston stating you can get more power out of the saw using a 166 piston.
> I have both so when I get some time I will compare the two.



Thanks, Lee. Looking forward to details after you've had a chance to compare.

Scott


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 4, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> So I worked on a quartet of Grail saws yesterday - the elusive Jonsereds 111. Took me forever to find my first one and then ended up finding a few more in short order.
> 
> Anyway, one was a dump find from Canada. Con rod came apart at the small end; not sure what can be saved, but it will be a long term project. In the meantime, it donated the clutch cover, top cover, full wrap, muffler, and rear handle to saws that needed it, so now I have 3 complete ones and one that needs everything.
> 
> ...


Not everyday you see 4 of those all together.


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 4, 2017)

My apologies in advance Scott. I know you started this thread as a holy grail vintage _chainsaw_ list, but I just got my hands on one of my personal holy grail vintage chainsaw _tools.


_


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 4, 2017)

NewToStihl said:


> My apologies in advance Scott. I know you started this thread as a holy grail vintage _chainsaw_ list, but I just got my hands on one of my personal holy grail vintage chainsaw _tools.
> 
> View attachment 616642
> _



No apology needed; it's all good.

So, what's the application? Clutch puller? For a ?


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 5, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> No apology needed; it's all good.
> 
> So, what's the application? Clutch puller? For a ?



Close! Sprocket puller for an 090G. These are very tough to come by.


----------



## gary courtney (Dec 5, 2017)

If I can pick it up and it starts after the 4th or 5th pull and does what it was intended to do it makes my list!


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 5, 2017)

gary courtney said:


> If I can pick it up and it starts after the 4th or 5th pull and does what it was intended to do it makes my list!



Well, like the title says, it's YOUR list, so if that's what blows your skirt up, that's your call!


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 5, 2017)

Very nice group of Jonsereds Scott- was it ever determined if the one at the lower left is a 110?


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 5, 2017)

Jacob J. said:


> Very nice group of Jonsereds Scott- was it ever determined if the one at the lower left is a 110?



Not yet, but today I ran across a photo of a 110 sitting next to an early 111 with the 1 piece cover. Sure do look a lot alike. Trying to get more details on the 110 -- serial number, any noticeable differences, etc.

Scott


----------



## leeha (Dec 5, 2017)

Here are some piston dimensions. 166 versus 111S

Diameter 166 55.88 111S 55.89
Pin Diameter both 14mm
total hight 166 49.50 111S 50.08
top of pin bore
to crown 166 17.50 111S 16.62 not counting crown
The 166 is a flat top, 111S is a domed piston
Put the pin through both pistons and the 166 is close to the top off 
the 111S piston but the edge of the 166 is taller than the 111S so 
it would make more compression providing there is room in the squish 
band on the cylinder or have it machined.
I would say the 166 piston in a 111S would make more power.

One of mine is going to come apart.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 6, 2017)

Lee - Thanks for taking the time to take all the measurements. This definitely sounds interesting!

Scott


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 6, 2017)

leeha said:


> Scott, It is new to me as well as for using a 166 in a 111S. Another member pm'ed me
> about a 166 piston stating you can get more power out of the saw using a 166 piston.
> I have both so when I get some time I will compare the two.


I was told 166 was stronger than the 111S piston and you could go farther with your porting with the 166 piston.
Maybe I got it wrong and the port job would be stronger.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 6, 2017)

Think a Dolmar CT115 piston would work as well, and also has a dome. Of course, CT115 parts are probably harder to find than 111 or 166 parts, so that may not be helpful.

166 on the left. CT on the right (new piston with dome).


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 6, 2017)

I gave one of those CT pistons away. Aftermarket JUNK IMO. Find OEM or a nice piston like Lee had made up.

Saving your info where it wont get lost on 166 111 Lee.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 6, 2017)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I gave one of those CT pistons away. Aftermarket JUNK IMO. Find OEM or a nice piston like Lee had made up.
> 
> Saving your info where it wont get lost on 166 111 Lee.


Hey Ol Buddy .........I guess I should have got a 166 piston when I could. Course I don't know as I need a hotter 111S........
I love odd interchangeable parts. My Bugeye Healey 3 ended radiator hose used a Mercedes hose trimmed down. 
How you been?


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 6, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Think a Dolmar CT115 piston would work as well, and also has a dome. Of course, CT115 parts are probably harder to find than 111 or 166 parts, so that may not be helpful.
> 
> 166 on the left. CT on the right (new piston with dome).



Just make sure you're not cutting off flow through the transfers with that slab-sided CT piston. If a saw engine uses a through-transfer design with a windowed piston, and you install a non-windowed piston, you'll lose acceleration and the top RPM range will be lower.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 6, 2017)

Jacob J. said:


> Just make sure you're not cutting off flow through the transfers with that slab-sided CT piston. If a saw engine uses a through-transfer design with a windowed piston, and you install a non-windowed piston, you'll lose acceleration and the top RPM range will be lower.



Excellent point. Thanks


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 7, 2017)

The Holy Grail wish list is shrinking; got one of those 090's with the funky muffler headed my way from another member...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 7, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> The Holy Grail wish list is shrinking; got one of those 090's with the funky muffler headed my way from another member...
> 
> View attachment 617168


I hate you.......lol
I got my top end and many parts for when I get my G model......and make it a GS......got the Cannon bar....just need cases


----------



## Adam08ski (Dec 7, 2017)

My holy grail consists of 038’s.. I keep coming back to them. I can’t help it. I make them happy and release them back into the wild. Then get sad about the loss and get another. The process is sickening....


----------



## leeha (Dec 7, 2017)

Scott, The CT piston won't work. Look at the hight between the pin and crown. CT is taller. 
CT doesn't have windows either.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 7, 2017)

leeha said:


> Scott, The CT piston won't work. Look at the hight between the pin and crown. CT is taller.
> CT doesn't have windows either.



Lee -

Got it. Just trying to figure out if we have another off-the-shelf option out there.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Beer Gut (Dec 7, 2017)

Right now. Wanting, Stihl 090G, Mac CP125, Stihl 041G, and Homelite 1130G.

Homelite 1130 and Mac 125 being coolest


----------



## Beer Gut (Dec 7, 2017)

Oops forgot one. Solo T Rex


----------



## leeha (Dec 7, 2017)

Beer Gut said:


> Right now. Wanting, Stihl 090G, Mac CP125, Stihl 041G, and Homelite 1130G.
> 
> Homelite 1130 and Mac 125 being coolest




I have 1130's for sale.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 7, 2017)

my newest Holy Grail minty early model 015. Makes a 090g well look really really big!!


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 7, 2017)

nos 041g


----------



## Beer Gut (Dec 7, 2017)

Pic??




leeha said:


> I have 1130's for sale.[/QUOTE


----------



## leeha (Dec 7, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 617301
> nos 041g



AAAHHHHHHHHHHHH
I'm eyein that yella and blacky saw on the right. You just git that one.
Saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## leeha (Dec 7, 2017)

Beer Gut said:


> Pic??



You want me to take pic's of all of them?


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 7, 2017)

leeha said:


> AAAHHHHHHHHHHHH
> I'm eyein that yella and blacky saw on the right. You just git that one.
> Saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet



you mean this little guy? I've had him for awhile now.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 8, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> nos 041g



A NOS 041G???!!! Damn, Floyd, that's sweet!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 8, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> A NOS 041G???!!! Damn, Floyd, that's sweet!


A NOS set of cases were on eBay a couple of years ago. 
Went back to look.....gone. 
Gotta jump on them. Lol
041G could be had with a 1/2” chain.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 8, 2017)

Beer Gut said:


> Right now. Wanting, Stihl 090G, Mac CP125, Stihl 041G, and Homelite 1130G.
> 
> Homelite 1130 and Mac 125 being coolest


I'v got a spare 1130G that i would trade for any of the others you mentioned


----------



## leeha (Dec 8, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 617301
> nos 041g



Never seen a G with that style top cover. Notice mine. The one with the metal
tag is worn a bit but you can make out the " Stihl 041 G"


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 8, 2017)

Mine are the same two styles as yours Lee. I have seen one or two 041G's with those very early style covers though. I also recall a guy selling a few NOS covers of that style on eBay awhile back that had a "-G-" sticker on them. That was the first I'd seen of that sticker, so I'm not sure if they were legit.


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm going to stray again like I did with the Holy Grail tool and post a saw that has a Holy Grail part! For quite some time now I've been searching for a very hard to find small cast tube style Stihl 1109 muffler. I finally got one!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 8, 2017)

Oh that will quiet her right down. Lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 8, 2017)

NewToStihl said:


> I'm going to stray again like I did with the Holy Grail tool and post a saw that has a Holy Grail part! For quite some time now I've been searching for a very hard to find small cast tube style Stihl 1109 muffler. I finally got one!
> 
> View attachment 617495
> View attachment 617496
> View attachment 617497


Is that newer or older?


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 8, 2017)

Stihl 041S said:


> Is that newer or older?



Older. From what I understand those mufflers were only made during the latest Contra G and earliest 090G production.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 8, 2017)

NewToStihl said:


> Older. From what I understand those mufflers were only made during the latest Contra G and earliest 090G production.


I'm going to be fabricating the one for mine. And it will be a GS......and I like the looks of it.

Thank you.


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 8, 2017)

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm going to be fabricating the one for mine. And it will be a GS......and I like the looks of it.
> 
> Thank you.



What parts do you currently have? No promises, but maybe I can help out.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 8, 2017)

NewToStihl said:


> What parts do you currently have? No promises, but maybe I can help out.


I have a couple of 070/090 cases with the bottom ends. 
A couple of 66mm top ends. One goes on an 084.....
I'd have to look......
Love to barter......


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 9, 2017)

Ok, while we're on the topic of 1106's and 1109's, how about this one?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 9, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Ok, while we're on the topic of 1106's and 1109's, how about this one?
> View attachment 617524
> View attachment 617525
> View attachment 617526


The boy just loves to ruin my night........

Really nice.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 9, 2017)

Stihl 041S said:


> The boy just loves to ruin my night........
> 
> Really nice.



Yep. But it's not mine. Not yet, anyway...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 9, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Yep. But it's not mine. Not yet, anyway...


Mine will be form follows function. 
I'll make it the best I can. But function trumps all. 
I'll use mine.


----------



## leeha (Dec 9, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Ok, while we're on the topic of 1106's and 1109's, how about this one?
> View attachment 617524
> View attachment 617525
> View attachment 617526



That there is one rare bird. I'd add that one to my collection in a New York second
if I had the chance.


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 9, 2017)

leeha said:


> That there is one rare bird. I'd add that one to my collection in a New York second
> if I had the chance.



Same here!


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 14, 2017)

Holly Grail saw on the way thanks to a couple members from here. I'm afraid without there help I might have lost this one due to customs and ridiculous storage fees.


----------



## Beer Gut (Dec 14, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Holly Grail saw on the way thanks to a couple members from here. I'm afraid without there help I might have lost this one due to customs and ridiculous storage fees.



???Well what is it.....


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 14, 2017)

Beer Gut said:


> ???Well what is it.....


It's a Stihl chainsaw


----------



## Beer Gut (Dec 14, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> It's a Stihl chainsaw



Bait


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 14, 2017)

Beer Gut said:


> Bait


I will post pics soon as I have it loaded up tomorrow sometime. But I can say it makes your 090av look kinda small.


----------



## Beer Gut (Dec 14, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> I will post pics soon as I have it loaded up tomorrow sometime. But I can say it makes your 090av look kinda small.


Ahh maybe the lost to the world 2 man? Look forward to seeing. Not much out there that out sizes a 090.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 15, 2017)

090, big block size, small block power.


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 15, 2017)

ever run the big [10cu?] version? id like to try either. no need to own one, tho, less it were a cheap flipper. 075 only gets out once or twice a yr.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 15, 2017)

I have probably run close to a dozen of all types, they always left me yawning.
They would make a good stationary power plant, like for pumping water.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 15, 2017)

Some people like the roar of a small block Chevy some like the pull of a Cummins personally I like them both.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 15, 2017)

but in this case it's a Stihl that was built long before McCulloch was even thinking about making the timber shake.


----------



## Beer Gut (Dec 15, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 618899
> but in this case it's a Stihl that was built long before McCulloch was even thinking about making the timber shake.


 And there it is. The HOLY GRAIL


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 15, 2017)

Beer Gut said:


> And there it is. The HOLY GRAIL


Currently it's taking up 8 feet in the back of my suburban headed to Bozeman MT.


----------



## Beer Gut (Dec 15, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Currently it's taking up 8 feet in the back of my suburban headed to Bozeman MT.


And if for any reason you find it unsafe or heavy, anything undesirable, I can help. Just let me know, even just a little cut I'll remove that evil thing from your life


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 16, 2017)

Damnit Floyd! Might as well close this thread! That's a KS43, right? How did you end up with it???


----------



## James Miller (Dec 16, 2017)

Poulan 2300,4000,5400,655bp. Looking at the last few post my list might not be vintage enough.


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 16, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Damnit Floyd! Might as well close this thread! That's a KS43, right? How did you end up with it???



Good guess, but Floyd's new gem is even rarer! It's a BDKH.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 16, 2017)

James Miller said:


> Poulan 2300,4000,5400,655bp. Looking at the last few post my list might not be vintage enough.



As the title of the thread states, it's YOUR list, so build it like you like it. 

With respect to the saws you mention, I don't speak Poulan (it's shameful, too, since I'm from Louisiana). I do, however, want to get my hands on a 655bp. That would be a great one to have.

Scott


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 18, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Damnit Floyd! Might as well close this thread! That's a KS43, right? How did you end up with it???


Well Scott it's a very long story but I had it shipped from Germany to the USA and it landed in Calgary Canada!! Which wasn't good. After about 3 days of trying to get Canadian customs release I was unsuccessful. Luckily a member here turned me on to a fellow collector and he drove many miles to help me out. He was able to get it cleared of customs and drove it across the border into Montana where I was legally able to meet him. In the end because of a few crazy saw guys I was able to obtain this saw for my collection.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 18, 2017)

minty ms90 on it's way from Sweden!


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 18, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 619561
> View attachment 619562
> minty ms90 on it's way from Sweden!



Glad to hear you found a co-conspirator/enabler on the BDKH!

And that's great news on the MS90; glad to hear that you ended up with it.

You've been killing it lately, by the way. Anything else in the works? Not much excitement here. Have a minty 076 on the way from the states, a nice Raket XD headed here from Sweden, and a big box of Jonsereds 111 parts on the way from the states.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 19, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Glad to hear you found a co-conspirator/enabler on the BDKH!
> 
> And that's great news on the MS90; glad to hear that you ended up with it.
> 
> You've been killing it lately, by the way. Anything else in the works? Not much excitement here. Have a minty 076 on the way from the states, a nice Raket XD headed here from Sweden, and a big box of Jonsereds 111 parts on the way from the states.


Working on a near new 076 myself but haven't closed the deal yet. Will be headed to visit a old mcculloch dealer after the holidays.


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 19, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 619561
> View attachment 619562
> minty ms90 on it's way from Sweden!



that ones on my list. got a good runnin 075 here.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 19, 2017)

Got another Echo Twin on the way. This makes three of them. I think I'm a glutton for punishment -- they're all complete, but only one has spark. Has anyone cracked the code on replacement ignition parts that will work? I know it's damn near impossible to find NOS.

thanks

Scott


----------



## heimannm (Dec 19, 2017)

Mark


----------



## WoodBoss83 (Dec 19, 2017)

Those BDKH saws are tough to find! The right side muffler is even tougher to find. I'm still looking for one for mine.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 19, 2017)

WoodBoss83 said:


> View attachment 619695
> View attachment 619694
> Those BDKH saws are tough to find! The right side muffler is even tougher to find. I'm still looking for one for mine.


Very nice!! What's your serial number? Mine is 10421


----------



## WoodBoss83 (Dec 19, 2017)

Serial on the BDKH:10361

Another tough one is the Stihl BDN. Stihls biggest two-man. Looks like the ks-43 but it's 300cc instead of 250cc!! Gotta put big boy pants on to run it.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 19, 2017)

WoodBoss83 said:


> View attachment 619696
> View attachment 619697
> Serial on the BDKH:10361
> 
> Another tough one is the Stihl BDN. Stihls biggest two-man. Looks like the ks-43 but it's 300cc instead of 250cc!! Gotta put big boy pants on to run it.


Nice your bdkh is a early model as well. Both your bdkh and bdn are in great condition.


----------



## chainsaw-57 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Good looking saws !!!!

My short list is a BL and any two-man STIHL.

I will be retiring before long and will hopefully get more serious about completing lists.

Our museum is near complete, just need to decide what to "fill" it with. Room for about 1000 one-man saws with room left over for two-man saws, drag saws and related items. Climate controlled and carpeted.

Larry HOS


----------



## 2stroke_shaman (Dec 20, 2017)

Found a Running Alpina A90 with a 32" bar . Cant seem to find alot of info on it . Anyone know what its worth ?


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 20, 2017)

WoodBoss83 said:


> View attachment 619696



Geez Nick . . . I mean no disrespect to the two-man beauty on the top shelf, but that second shelf sure is making me drool...


----------



## Ikeholt (Dec 20, 2017)

I payed about 500 for a rough Alpina 120 about six months ago. I'd bet a decent 90 is worth about the same or more. Good find. Post some pics if you can.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 21, 2017)

NewToStihl said:


> Geez Nick . . . I mean no disrespect to the two-man beauty on the top shelf, but that second shelf sure is making me drool...



Looks like some sand-cast Contra's...me likey!


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 21, 2017)

Ikeholt said:


> I payed about 500 for a rough Alpina 120 about six months ago. I'd bet a decent 90 is worth about the same or more. Good find. Post some pics if you can.



Sounds about right on value. They are quite rare, too. I can find 70's here without any trouble. Very rarely see a 90. Have never seen a 120 for sale here in Italy.


----------



## happysaws (Dec 21, 2017)

McCulloch 2-10G @ 954cc. 
ROFL


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 21, 2017)

2stroke_shaman said:


> Found a Running Alpina A90 with a 32" bar . Cant seem to find alot of info on it . Anyone know what its worth ?



Here it would fetch about €100, if running. Alpina's aren't as sought after as they once were, even large models. I suspect this is due to the supply of engine parts drying up and aftermarket passing them over due to low demand.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 21, 2017)

Luke - Amazing how McCulloch packed 954cc's into such a small package.




Mark


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 21, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Luke - Amazing how McCulloch packed 954cc's into such a small package.
> 
> View attachment 620014
> 
> ...


You need a bigger twig for 954cc just saying


----------



## 2stroke_shaman (Dec 21, 2017)

Ikeholt said:


> I payed about 500 for a rough Alpina 120 about six months ago. I'd bet a decent 90 is worth about the same or more. Good find. Post some pics if you can.




The asking price is $500. Original bar and chain .


----------



## happysaws (Dec 21, 2017)

2stroke_shaman said:


> The asking price is $500. Original bar and chain .
> 
> View attachment 620046
> 
> ...


That saw was for sale for $700 about 2 weeks ago...

Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2stroke_shaman (Dec 21, 2017)

happysaws said:


> That saw was for sale for $700 about 2 weeks ago...
> 
> Sent from my E6830 using Tapatalk



Correct. I was watching it then too !


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 21, 2017)

I passed on that Alpina 90 as well at $700. I'd probably pass on it also at $500. As previously mentioned, parts are almost impossible to find. You have to buy another power head just have a good source of parts.

The last two 120s I bought cost me $50 each at garage sales. One was from the original owner with the receipt, manuals, parts list, etc. Unfortunately he let it sit for over 20 years with fuel in it so it'll have to be totally restored before it's a runner again.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 22, 2017)

I have been watching that Alpina for sometime now. Its just a bit over a hour away from me. I sure wasn't interested in it at the $700 or so that it was originally listed at and its not a grail saw to me to even go $500 on it. 

If someone else thinks it is, thats fine to each their own. I am surprised to see it turn up in the location that it is in. Not exactly a wood cutting place.


----------



## 2stroke_shaman (Dec 22, 2017)

Jacob J. said:


> I passed on that Alpina 90 as well at $700. I'd probably pass on it also at $500. As previously mentioned, parts are almost impossible to find. You have to buy another power head just have a good source of parts.
> 
> The last two 120s I bought cost me $50 each at garage sales. One was from the original owner with the receipt, manuals, parts list, etc. Unfortunately he let it sit for over 20 years with fuel in it so it'll have to be totally restored before it's a runner again.


 
I agree , If anyone wants it look on Chicago Craigslist.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 23, 2017)

Anyone hear a Echo? If not one is coming soon!


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 26, 2017)

701 vl like new.


----------



## leeha (Dec 27, 2017)

There was a time when you never saw an Alpina 120 or a 90. Prices were pretty good
when they started coming around. But I have never paid over 400 for one. My 90 I have
I paid 300 for it a couple years ago and it is pristine and never cut wood.


----------



## Ms290man (Dec 27, 2017)

Newtostihl hooked me up with my holy grail saws. Stoked!


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 30, 2017)

box from Sweden arrived in the snowstorm today. Had to bust drifts for 46 miles to get her home safely.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 30, 2017)

fwg - you are on quite a roll, sugar beets must have been good this year...

Mark


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 30, 2017)

Ww


heimannm said:


> fwg - you are on quite a roll, sugar beets must have been good this year...
> 
> Mark


Yes they were good. All the crops did well actually. Now if I can just find someone to buy my 78 Ford pickup I can try to find a few more!


----------



## leeha (Dec 30, 2017)

I guess your on a roll. Very nice saws your finding.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 30, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> box from Sweden arrived in the snowstorm today. Had to bust drifts for 46 miles to get her home safely.



I think that's the nicest 90 I've ever seen. Supposedly there's a brand new one at the Husqvarna museum.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 30, 2017)

Jacob J. said:


> I think that's the nicest 90 I've ever seen. Supposedly there's a brand new one at the Husqvarna museum.



this is the one at the Husqvarna museum. I can't say for sure if it's new or not. It's kinda a toss up which one is nicer. I know one thing Husqvarna is better at taking pictures then I am!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 30, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 621994
> View attachment 621995
> box from Sweden arrived in the snowstorm today. Had to bust drifts for 46 miles to get her home safely.


Very nice. When we going to see the video of it in some wood?


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 30, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> Very nice. When we going to see the video of it in some wood?



He's gotta send it to a builder first for heavy modification. Maybe get a Stihl 088 cylinder and piston put on it?


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 30, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> Very nice. When we going to see the video of it in some wood?


Won't be running this one Mark.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 31, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Won't be running this one Mark.



Well ok then, to each there own. I myself wouldn't think twice about running it at least once. In fact I would have to, kinda like a rule around here. They all got to run.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 31, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well ok then, to each there own. I myself wouldn't think twice about running it at least once. In fact I would have to, kinda like a rule around here. They all got to run.


Nothing wrong with that. Takes all kinds from race saws to guys that make a living with Chainsaws and well for me I just want to preserve the history. For me this will be a display piece in my small museum for others to see.


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 31, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well ok then, to each there own. I myself wouldn't think twice about running it at least once. In fact I would have to, kinda like a rule around here. They all got to run.



same here.

nice to see, tho, fwg. one o those on my list, too. that's a nice lookin one.


----------



## leeha (Dec 31, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Takes all kinds from race saws to guys that make a living with Chainsaws and well for me I just want to preserve the history. For me this will be a display piece in my small museum for others to see.



I gots a few of thems never been run saws myself. Gonna stay that way.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 31, 2017)

I should clarify, if the saw is a classic, NOS in the box and never run that's a different story. If it is not and has been run/used even just a little in its past, then it's game on and will run again. Like I said, at least once..


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 31, 2017)

same here. had 2 nos/nib. passed em along cause I woulda ended runnin em. shoulda kept one cause it got ran anyway. red s25. the other afik, is sittin in the new owners house. 1074 I gave in a raffle few yr ago.


----------



## Acornhill (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah, I am guilty, I have 5 NOS saws I have not started, I have 300 I have started but have never put in wood, I also have many that I have semi restored and have never fired after as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 31, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 621994
> View attachment 621995
> box from Sweden arrived in the snowstorm today. Had to bust drifts for 46 miles to get her home safely.



Did it come with a 7/16" chain? Those chains are rare these days and worth quite a bit of money...


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 31, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> Did it come with a 7/16" chain? Those chains are rare these days and worth quite a bit of money...


Yes it came with it's original sandvik 7/16 chain and original bar.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 1, 2018)

Not a HG by any means but going to search a little harder in 2018 for 1 saw in particular that a friend owns close by. Newer Mac. Just because I want to dig inside one for chits.


----------



## ThistleIA (Jan 1, 2018)

About 3 yrs ago my holy grail list included a Stihl 090,Pioneer P62,Poulan 5200,Homie 750,Mac CP125 & 99 with a Homie 3100G at the top of the list.

Gradually with luck,much patience,watching various places & a couple great contacts in Nor Cal & Southern Oregon keeping me informed since then I've gotten every one.


----------



## ThistleIA (Jan 1, 2018)

remainder.....


----------



## leeha (Jan 1, 2018)

Some saweeeeeeeet heavy hitters there, CP125, P62 and 
the God all mighty 3100G. Very very nice saws.

Congrats

Lee


----------



## Brad2185 (Jan 1, 2018)

My list would include a Husqvarna 298xp, 285cd, 181se, 268xp, 242g....I like my vintage huskies


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 2, 2018)

Ms290man said:


> View attachment 621169
> 
> Newtostihl hooked me up with my holy grail saws. Stoked!



He has a habit of doing that, doesn't he? I have a few Grail saws from him, too.


----------



## WoodBoss83 (Jan 2, 2018)

How about a Stihl ten cube engine


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 2, 2018)

WoodBoss83 said:


> How about a Stihl ten cube engine
> View attachment 622697
> View attachment 622698
> View attachment 622699
> ...


Yours?


----------



## WoodBoss83 (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes Sir


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 2, 2018)

WoodBoss83 said:


> Yes Sir


Very nice. Not too many of those laying around.


----------



## happysaws (Jan 2, 2018)

WoodBoss83 said:


> How about a Stihl ten cube engine
> View attachment 622697
> View attachment 622698
> View attachment 622699
> ...


Looks strangely similar to the West Bend 820 engine...


----------



## Chainmale (Jan 2, 2018)

Don't know if this qualifies as vintage but definitely getting harder to find over here in nz. Awesome runner and gets used


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 6, 2018)

Neighbor came over; he's been bugging me for a 6 cube Stihl so I pulled some off the shelf for him to look at. I also had a few others pulled out so figured it would make a good photo op. There's an 084, 066, 076, Contra S, Contra, 070, Solo Twin, Mac SP125, and Dolmar 166. Think a rotary saw snuck in the picture, too.


----------



## leeha (Jan 6, 2018)

Nice group photo. Great arsenal of saws. There is actually two in there I don't have.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 7, 2018)

leeha said:


> Nice group photo. Great arsenal of saws. There is actually two in there I don't have.



Really? I kind of figured that your collection was like the Noah's Ark of the saw world - a pair of every saw made.


----------



## leeha (Jan 7, 2018)

Not quite Scott. Although i'm very happy with what saws I have accumulated over the years
there are still a few missing blanks. Some haven't been a priority. The 070 and Contra I do
not have yet. I do have a Contra S but it needs a bit of work. Two saws that I would really
like to find are a Solo Super Rex, a Remington Super 880 and Super 880G. I wouldn't mind
a Contra GS either but i'm sure i'd never be able afford one.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 7, 2018)

Lee - 

I'll be back in the states (Norfolk, VA) for a 10 week course starting on Wednesday. After that, I'm back in Italy 3 months before I move to San Antonio for my next assignment. We can easily find you a nice Contra. Solo Rex's are easy to find, too, and reasonably priced as well. I don't run across many Super Rex's, but I haven't been looking. I suspect we can find one of those, too.

Good luck on the Contra GS. Not easy to find.

Scott


----------



## Icedogs28 (Jan 7, 2018)

I have a nice Jonsered 49sp, I would like to add a 52e 70e and 80. Those may not qualify as "vintage". But they are the saws I remember from my childhood. Great memories


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Jan 7, 2018)

Any chance you ever part with that Solo Twin?



bulletpruf said:


> Neighbor came over; he's been bugging me for a 6 cube Stihl so I pulled some off the shelf for him to look at. I also had a few others pulled out so figured it would make a good photo op. There's an 084, 066, 076, Contra S, Contra, 070, Solo Twin, Mac SP125, and Dolmar 166. Think a rotary saw snuck in the picture, too.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 7, 2018)

FLchainsawJoe said:


> Any chance you ever part with that Solo Twin?



Well, anything is for sale for the right price, but it would have to be a very, very right price for me to give up one of my Solo Twins...


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Jan 7, 2018)

PM sent 



bulletpruf said:


> Well, anything is for sale for the right price, but it would have to be a very, very right price for me to give up one of my Solo Twins...


----------



## leeha (Jan 7, 2018)

bulletpruf said:


> Lee -
> 
> I'll be back in the states (Norfolk, VA) for a 10 week course starting on Wednesday. After that, I'm back in Italy 3 months before I move to San Antonio for my next assignment. We can easily find you a nice Contra. Solo Rex's are easy to find, too, and reasonably priced as well. I don't run across many Super Rex's, but I haven't been looking. I suspect we can find one of those, too.
> 
> ...



Ya I've seen many Contras for sale over the years. Especially in Germany. They somehow just haven't
been a top priority. Someday if I find a nice one at the right price. It's a Super Rex I need. I already
have a Rex 125cc.


----------



## NewToStihl (Jan 7, 2018)

leeha said:


> . . . It's a Super Rex I need. . .



Just throwing this out there Lee, but, when (if?) you happen to accumulate about 30 of them the Super Rex is on my short list as well!


----------



## leeha (Jan 7, 2018)

I had one in my hands once but it soon went back to the disgraceful, untrustworthy seller.
It was way misrepresented. This was 12 years ago.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 8, 2018)

Icedogs28 said:


> I have a nice Jonsered 49sp, I would like to add a 52e 70e and 80. Those may not qualify as "vintage". But they are the saws I remember from my childhood. Great memories



I have an 80 that I picked up in Germany several months ago. It needs a carb rebuild and a few other things. I look forward to getting it in good running order; it has 238 psi (no that's not a typo!) on the compression tester, so I suspect it has some guts.

Don't have a 52e, but I missed out on a nice 70e with the "Nordfeller" (sp?) -- has a small pump mounted on the saw that attaches to an inflatable felling wedge.


----------



## Icedogs28 (Jan 8, 2018)

bulletpruf said:


> I have an 80 that I picked up in Germany several months ago. It needs a carb rebuild and a few other things. I look forward to getting it in good running order; it has 238 psi (no that's not a typo!) on the compression tester, so I suspect it has some guts.
> 
> Don't have a 52e, but I missed out on a nice 70e with the "Nordfeller" (sp?) -- has a small pump mounted on the saw that attaches to an inflatable felling wedge.



Wow, that's cool! Would love to see a video of that 80 when you get it going


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 9, 2018)

I've had this one a few months. Nos mcculloch bp399t new in the box.


----------



## leeha (Jan 9, 2018)

Did that one come from Mark H.
There were a few floating around a few years back. Saw-king had I think 3 of them.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 9, 2018)

leeha said:


> Did that one come from Mark H.
> There were a few floating around a few years back. Saw-king had I think 3 of them.


Yes this come from Mark H. Took a lot of yellow to get it. There were a handful floating around but not sure how many exist. I was told there was as many as 12 that we're found of the ghost motor in storage but only a few of the 12 haven't been run now.


----------



## leeha (Jan 9, 2018)

I remember when Mark got them. I think he ended up with 3 of them. I had a chance to
get one from him but I didn't feel the trade was equal so I turned it down.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## SEAM (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice


----------



## bulletpruf (Feb 16, 2018)

Today was Christmas in February! I've been in the states (Norfolk, VA) for training; will be here for 10 weeks. Took the long President's Day weekend to visit my parents in Houston. Some of the saws that I have bought recently I just sent to them instead of having the saws shipped to Italy just to be crated up and shipped back to the states when we move to San Antonio in July.

Anyway, I had a pretty good idea of what was going to be waiting on me here, but I was off by one box -- I was expecting 5 boxes but there were 6....

Here's what it looked like when I started.




And when it was all said and done.




From left to right, you'll see a gorgeous 056 Magnum - pictures don't do it justice. Fantastic original condition. Have a very nice Stihl 36" bar to go with it. Came from Montana.

And then a pair of Echo twins. One from a member. Not pristine, but both in reasonably good condition.

Speaking of twins, that's a Solo Twin there, too. My other one is much nicer, but this one is complete and is said to be a runner but just recently lost spark. Have a few bars with it as well.

And the yellow saw is a gorgeous Mac 797 that's completely restored. Pictures don't do this one justice, either. Has a 36" or was it 40" roller nose bar. It's also from a member.

Last but not least, 090G is a 137cc beast, also purchased from a member. Not perfect, but complete and in very good condition.

Almost forgot -- the small Wiseco box contains a present for my Dolmar 166...

Tagging a few members - @NewToStihl @leeha @fwgsaw

Thanks

Scott


----------



## heimannm (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm guessing the 797 came from Lee and the 056M from Floyd.

I need to get busy as I found three 797's in the attic this week and I know I can make two runners from the three of them. At least one will remain more or less original with some patina, another should get a full restoration.

What are your plans for displaying all of these treasures one day? I have my wife about 90% persuaded I need to buy a building or a house to put my saws and stuff on display and provide me with a little more space to work. Ah for another 10%...

Mark


----------



## bulletpruf (Feb 16, 2018)

heimannm said:


> I'm guessing the 797 came from Lee and the 056M from Floyd.
> 
> I need to get busy as I found three 797's in the attic this week and I know I can make two runners from the three of them. At least one will remain more or less original with some patina, another should get a full restoration.
> 
> ...



Those are pretty good guesses!

Good question on display; doubt I could get the Long Haired General to agree to buy another house to store my saws. Probably won't be an issue, however, because I plan to liquidate quite a bit when we get back to the states in July. Will need the funds for my musclecar addiction, and I wouldn't mind having a monster garage, storage building/shop, etc for my hoopties...

Scott


----------



## leeha (Feb 16, 2018)

Now, Do tell about said muscle car addition. I'm all ears.


----------



## bulletpruf (Feb 16, 2018)

leeha said:


> Now, Do tell about said muscle car addition. I'm all ears.



Right now, it's a mixed bag - 

66 Fairlane GT convt, 428, toploader 4 sp, 3.25 9". The 428 has a mild solid roller, Edelbrock aluminum heads, ported Streetmaster, FPA headers, etc. Close to 500 hp. Low 12's in the quarter with traction. Black, black top, red interior. BFG Radial TA redlines on Magnum 500's. Fresh paint, fresh drivetrain, new interior, runs and drives, needs some finishing.




68 GTO convt, 455, TH400, 3.90 rear. Flat tappet cam, ported iron heads, Performer RPM topped with modded 800+ cfm Q-jet modded by Cliff Ruggles. Close to 500 hp. 11" converter. High 11's in the quarter are theoretically possible with traction. Nordic blue, white top, white (Parchment) interior. Fresh paint, fresh drivetrain, new interior. Have been working on this one recently.




71 Javelin, 401, T-10 4 sp, 3.50 9". Road race project. Full cage. Long way to go. 




72 Alfa Romeo GTV, DOHC all aluminum 2 liter, 5 sp, 4.30 rear. Not muscle but vintage nonetheless. Full rotisserie restoration in progress; in bare metal waiting to go to paint now. Should look like this when it's done.


----------



## leeha (Feb 17, 2018)

Saweeeeet cars. I always had a thing for the over under head lights. Just a way cool look to them.
Someday i'd like to get me a nice 69 or 70 GTO with original Ram Air IV 4 sp. I had a 72 AMX 
about 25 years ago. Had a 401 with the go pack and auto trans.


----------



## bulletpruf (Feb 17, 2018)

heimannm said:


> I need to get busy as I found three 797's in the attic this week and I know I can make two runners from the three of them. At least one will remain more or less original with some patina, another should get a full restoration.



Forgot to ask the obvious question -- how does one "find" three 797's in the attic?


----------



## bulletpruf (Feb 17, 2018)

leeha said:


> Someday i'd like to get me a nice 69 or 70 GTO with original Ram Air IV 4 sp.



Something like this one? 










My old car. Original 70 RAIV, M21, 4.33, manual drums, manual steering, steel wheels with dog dishes. Optioned for the 1/4 mile. Bought it in 2007 while I was still in Iraq, finishing up a 15 month tour. Started the resto myself and then decided that I wanted it done to concours gold standards so I sent it to my buddy Darrell Davidson in Ohio, he has a resto shop that specializes in Pontiacs and he's a GTO Association of America (GTOAA) judge. Car's debut was at the 2013 GTOAA Nationals. It won "Best Concours Restored" out of the 93 other GTO's that were competing for the prize. Sold it afterwards; it was too damn nice to drive.

Last I heard the car was at a dealership in the Midwest. Asking price is around $100k.

Scott


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Feb 17, 2018)

bulletpruf said:


> Forgot to ask the obvious question -- how does one "find" three 797's in the attic?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## leeha (Feb 17, 2018)

That's one BAAAAAADD Goat Scott. Beautiful car.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 17, 2018)

I knew I had most of one in need of a new oil tank, evidently the other two were in the lot I got from Floyd last year and put the up and forgot about them.

Mark


----------



## hseII (Feb 17, 2018)

bulletpruf said:


> Forgot to ask the obvious question -- how does one "find" three 797's in the attic?



When you’ve got a train car load of McCulloch....


----------



## skipster (Feb 18, 2018)

leeha said:


> Ya I've seen many Contras for sale over the years. Especially in Germany. They somehow just haven't
> been a top priority. Someday if I find a nice one at the right price. It's a Super Rex I need. I already
> have a Rex 125cc.


so,whats a super rex worth in the usa? i do know a bloke who has two.....


----------



## leeha (Feb 18, 2018)

No idea on value. Is he selling.


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Feb 18, 2018)

skipster said:


> so,whats a super rex worth in the usa? i do know a bloke who has two.....


I’ve seen regular Solo Rex sell for $250-$300 on Craiglist and up to $400 on eBay. A Super Rex should sell for more. I’d also be interested in one if for sale?


----------



## bulletpruf (Feb 18, 2018)

FLchainsawJoe said:


> I’ve seen regular Solo Rex sell for $250-$300 on Craiglist and up to $400 on eBay. A Super Rex should sell for more. I’d also be interested in one if for sale?



Regular Solo Rex is easy to come by in Germany - 200 - 400 euro (about $250 - $500 USD) https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-solo-rex/k0 
Don't see many saws advertised as Super Rex's, but if I'm not mistaken, it's not very easy to distinguish a Super from a regular Rex unless you know what you're looking for.


----------



## bulletpruf (Feb 18, 2018)

Have another diesel headed this way from the Motherland - Comet Model M (as in MINTY!).


----------



## FLchainsawJoe (Feb 18, 2018)

bulletpruf said:


> Regular Solo Rex is easy to come by in Germany - 200 - 400 euro (about $250 - $500 USD) https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-solo-rex/k0
> Don't see many saws advertised as Super Rex's, but if I'm not mistaken, it's not very easy to distinguish a Super from a regular Rex unless you know what you're looking for.


Correct. Can’t identify from the outside from what I understand. You must measure the bore size to confirm.


----------



## leeha (Feb 18, 2018)

Carb #s are different as well.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 19, 2018)

The handle on the Comet is a propane tank to fire a heater for the "glow plug". When it is cold out you need to warm up the handle so the propane will expand and pressurize in order to fire the heater. Really neat old saws.

Mark


----------



## bulletpruf (Feb 19, 2018)

heimannm said:


> The handle on the Comet is a propane tank to fire a heater for the "glow plug". When it is cold out you need to warm up the handle so the propane will expand and pressurize in order to fire the heater. Really neat old saws.
> 
> Mark



Yep. On a related note, they are commonly referred to as diesels but they are actually hot bulb engines. They do not operate like a true diesel engine which uses the heat of compression to fire the mixture. The compression ratio is only 10:1 (that's actually fairly high for a hot bulb engine; they usually have 3:1 - 5:1) and they run on any liquid combustible fuel.

Scott


----------



## bulletpruf (Mar 5, 2018)

bulletpruf said:


> Regular Solo Rex is easy to come by in Germany - 200 - 400 euro (about $250 - $500 USD) https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-solo-rex/k0
> Don't see many saws advertised as Super Rex's, but if I'm not mistaken, it's not very easy to distinguish a Super from a regular Rex unless you know what you're looking for.



Apparently the Super Rex's are quite difficult to find. Saw something today on a German site -- folks claim to see 100 Rex's for every 1 Super Rex. So if you run across one somewhere, don't snooze and lose!


----------



## Martin13131 (Mar 14, 2018)

These would be mine at the moment.


----------



## ThistleIA (May 4, 2018)

Add this 101B kart engine saw to my list.I'm just about done now.

Seen it on feebay last Thursday night,had been outside & came back in for the evening,checked the listings & there it was.Barely on there 30 minutes,I knew it would go quickly,especially for that Buy It Now price listed.First one I seen for sale anywhere in 8 months,and the cheapest one I've seen for sale in 10+ years that's also a very strong runner & cosmetically very good.Included very good Oregon 27" sprocket nose .404 bar & 2 good skip chains.

Good Seller,have been buying stuff from him for almost 10 yrs now,my stock 125C,Homie 3100G & couple others plus quite a few vintage parts are from him.



I swapped out the blank 125C air filter cover for one with reproduction sticker that originally was on my stock 125C.Already had that dark blue kart recoil starter,so I swapped the original black one also.Have a decent used chrome 101B starter housing,once I take a quick trip to neighborhood hardware store in a few days I'll get 3 needed slightly larger diameter bolts to attach the blue starter to the chrome housing.Finally have a reproduction 101B chrome,blue & red vinyl sticker for the rear cowling that should arrive today or tommorow


.

Then its complete.


----------



## bulletpruf (May 4, 2018)

Martin13131 said:


> These would be mine at the moment.



Nice saws, Martin! When we move back to the states in August, it will be difficult to resist the urge to start collecting Homey's and Poulan's. Just don't see many of them here.

Scott


----------



## bulletpruf (May 4, 2018)

ThistleIA said:


> Add this 101B kart engine saw to my list.I'm just about done now.
> 
> Seen it on feebay last Thursday night,had been outside & came back in for the evening,checked the listings & there it was.Barely on there 30 minutes,I knew it would go quickly,especially for that Buy It Now price listed.First one I seen for sale anywhere in 8 months,and the cheapest one I've seen for sale in 10+ years that's also a very strong runner & cosmetically very good.Included very good Oregon 27" sprocket nose .404 bar & 2 good skip chains.
> 
> ...



Just. *******. awesome. That really is cool and glad you got a good deal on it. A kart engine saw is definitely on my wish list.

I've actually sold a few Grail saws recently -- the Comet M and a Jonsereds XB are headed to Montana. I still have another Comet diesel and another Jonsereds XB, so the seller's remorse isn't as bad as it could have been.

And I have picked up a few more, too. I have another Jonsereds XF on the way (I think this makes 10) and picked up a very nice Jonsereds 111S from a member here. It arrived today. That's my 5th 110/111; they've been hard as he11 to find, so I don't expect to be in double digits anytime soon.

Scott


----------



## Martin13131 (May 4, 2018)

bulletpruf said:


> Nice saws, Martin! When we move back to the states in August, it will be difficult to resist the urge to start collecting Homey's and Poulan's. Just don't see many of them here.
> 
> Scott




Definitely hard to find them i try to buy everything i can lol


----------



## ThistleIA (May 19, 2018)

Done.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 10, 2018)

ThistleIA said:


> Done.



 Very nice. Kart saw has eluded me so far but you don't see these in Europe.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 10, 2018)

Getting ready to head back to the states (San Antonio) in August and have been paring down the collection a bit. Really trying to focus on Stihl at this point, but it's been difficult to let some of my Holy Grail saws go. Having said that, a lot of them have been going to a member here who will put them in a museum, so at least other folks will be able to appreciate them.

Having said that, I just returned from a trip to the Motherland (at least for Jonsereds and Husqvarna) - southeastern Sweden. I visited Magnus Mattison of the CSC forum and saw his personal collection and his chainsaw museum - it was fantastic! I picked up some parts for some of my saws and also picked up a few Stihl's - BL and BLK58 - from one of Magnus's friends.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 10, 2018)

been wantin a 90. found this few days ago.
have since run it a little


----------



## fwgsaw (Aug 7, 2018)

Wolf link sawing machine


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 7, 2018)

Husqvarna,,
288 xpg 
390 xpg
395 Xp full wrap
21120xp

Biggest c.c. saws mcculloch, homies light, partner, Pioneer, poulan


----------



## NewToStihl (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm a pretty focused Stihl 1106/1109 series collector, but a few years ago I began seeking out on my "off-brand triad". I decided I wanted to get my hands on all three one-man production chainsaws with a larger displacement than the 090. The list included the Skil 1690 @ 139cc, Solo Super Rex @ 142cc, and Champ Universal @ 160cc. Technically the PM390 is on the list, but since it's a re-badged Skil 1690 I don't consider it a requirement, although I would certainly be interested in one if there are any out there available!

Today the Super Rex showed up at my door, completing the list. I still have some personal holy grail saws to find, but this was a big milestone.


----------



## leeha (Mar 27, 2019)

Good choice of saws. Although I believe the PM390 is the manufacturer of the Skil 1690
Made by PM Canadien. The Solo Super Rex is one on my list.


----------



## NewToStihl (Mar 27, 2019)

leeha said:


> Good choice of saws. Although I believe the PM390 is the manufacturer of the Skil 1690
> Made by PM Canadien. The Solo Super Rex is one on my list.



Good to know Lee. Honestly, I never verified it, but I was told by another collector that the PM390 was actually labeled as having been manufactured by Skil. Dammit, if PM was the actual manufacturer of both models I now have to get a PM390 to consider my list complete...


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Mar 28, 2019)

For me it's a Rattler 281 that tickles my fancy, he has a way with them. Not as old as some but a lot of fun.


----------



## rocketnorton (Mar 28, 2019)

+1 on what lee said.
have & had few skil rebranded pm & poulan here.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 28, 2019)

Only one left now is a Super 880.


----------



## leeha (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice one Carl.


----------



## av8or3 (Mar 28, 2019)

Mine would be the Stihl 090. In as new condition as can be had.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 29, 2019)

leeha said:


> Nice one Carl.



Zero compression but complete.[emoji22]

It will be a place holder for now.


----------



## leeha (Mar 29, 2019)

67L36Driver said:


> Zero compression but complete.[emoji22]
> 
> It will be a place holder for now.



I have one that's locked up.


----------



## milkman (Mar 29, 2019)

This one






Just because it was the first chainsaw that dad bought and the first chainsaw I ever ran at 13 or 14 years old. Thought I'd hit the big time, didn't have to pull the old cross cut any more.


----------



## president (Mar 29, 2019)

rocketnorton said:


> been wantin a 90. found this few days ago.
> have since run it a little
> 
> View attachment 657201
> View attachment 657203


Pete, Dallas Bradner from the stihl/husky dealer in Summerland
wants your 90 if you choose to sell 250 494 6916 Keith


----------



## bulletpruf (May 3, 2022)

Bumping an old thread!


----------



## Brufab (May 3, 2022)

cbfarmall said:


> Remington Super 880, gear and direct drives. Super 990
> 
> Good luck finding even a handful of people who have these saws.
> 
> Chris B.


----------



## hwrdpromac7900 (May 3, 2022)

The saws I have now.


----------



## Dennisthemenace (May 4, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Yukon Stihl (May 4, 2022)

Here us someone’s grail saw. It found its way to my saw refuge 
My next grail saws are PM Canadien, looking for a Torpedo and a 22/220


----------



## Bbqman (May 4, 2022)

Poulan 8500


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 8, 2022)

Been a few years since I've posted. Not sure where time goes!! Will add a turbomatic to the list on here.


----------



## heimannm (Nov 8, 2022)

Nice stuff there fwg.

Mark


----------



## leeha (Nov 8, 2022)

fwgsaw said:


> Been a few years since I've posted. Not sure where time goes!! Will add a turbomatic to the list on here.



Nice to see you posting, 
What is a Turbomatic, I have never heard of one


----------



## bulletpruf (Nov 8, 2022)

That's a new one for me, too. What's the story on the turbomatic, Floyd?


----------



## j-jock (Nov 8, 2022)

I wouldn't mind finding a Pioneer P51, or larger, to bookend my Pioneer saws. I would also like a Mac 125.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Nov 8, 2022)

fwgsaw said:


> Been a few years since I've posted. Not sure where time goes!! Will add a turbomatic to the list on here.


Cool saw i have one in my hoard


----------



## heimannm (Nov 9, 2022)

Does the Turbo-Matic actually use a fluid coupling?

Mark


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Nov 9, 2022)

Yes it’s supposed to be like a tourqe converter I have heard. 
I doubt there are any manuals on them 
A short production run.


----------



## camel2019 (Nov 9, 2022)

IEL 2 man saw any at this point and a IEL JA/JB/JC or pioneer 800 and of course the pioneer p51 and p61.


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 16, 2022)

leeha said:


> Nice to see you posting,
> What is a Turbomatic, I have never heard of one


Not much known about these saws.
Rumor has it less than 100 were manufactured sometime in the 1950s.
I'm not aware of any advertising nor have I seen a manual for one if these saws. It also has exhaust heated handle bar.


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 16, 2022)

heimannm said:


> Does the Turbo-Matic actually use a fluid coupling?
> 
> Mark


It has a small torque converter just like in a turbo 350 transmission. I was told by a reliable source that the drive would over heat during summer usage as to why very few were manufactured. It also has exhaust heated handle bar.


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 16, 2022)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Cool saw i have one in my hoard


Nice to see another one!! I know of very few


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 16, 2022)

bulletpruf said:


> That's a new one for me, too. What's the story on the turbomatic, Floyd?


It's a bit of a mystery. All I know is they were manufactured in Canada and it's like a ghost saw far as paper information.


----------

